# What event are you looking forward to the most?



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

K-1 GP 2011(if its not bankrupt)
Rugby World Cup 2011
English Premier League Season
NFL post lockout Season
NBA post lockout season
Other


i chose rugby world cup 2011 thats really a no brainer since australias gonna win it and we get to face russia and ireland and the usa and someone else in the pool stages, and also every rugby world cup game is entertaining and watchable unlike the soccer world cup


----------

